# [OFF] Bonne année à tous!!!

## bivittatus

Tout est dit dans le titre!!! Bonne année à tout le monde, avec surtout une excellente santé, le reste vient tout seul (enfin, c'est à souhaiter aussi!!!  :Mr. Green: )

Par ailleurs, merci à tous (membres, modos, etc...) pour la qualité de ce forum et sa convivialité...une véritable mine d'or!!!

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Bonne Année

Bonne Santé

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonne année à tous !!!

Pensez à prendre le temps de profiter de chaque instant.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bonne année 2008 à tous le Gentooistes français !

Bonne année 2008 au Logiciel Libre ! Son avenir, prédit par The Economist dans la section 3 de cet article, semble radieux.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Bonne année et meilleurs voeux à tous.

----------

## Untux

```

Bananée ! __

            |_

              |_         o

                |_     /|\

                  |____/\_____________->_[]

```

----------

## Bluespear

Bonne année à tous !

Et quoi gentoo vive encore longtemps  :Surprised:  (même si ça fait plus de 2 mois qu'il n'y a plus de news sur la page d'accueil, et que...)

----------

## kernelsensei

Bonne année avec un peu de retard  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonne nuit !  :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

Bonne année !

Que le meilleur de 2007 soit le pire de 2008 !

----------

## d2_racing

Bonne année  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

Bonne année  :Smile:  Bon kde 4, bon firefox 3 et surtout bon java 7   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

Bonne année  :Smile: 

----------

## gaga

bonne année aussi !

et longue vie aux logiciels libres

----------

## CryoGen

Bonne Année, Meilleurs Voeux, Portageons les ebuilds par milliers...

----------

## yoyo

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Bonne année avec un peu de retard 

 Pareil mais avec beaucoup de retard ...  :Mr. Green: 

Enfin, croyez pas que je vous ai pas à l'œil tous autant que vous êtes !!   :Twisted Evil: 

C'est juste je ne me connecte pas pour ne pas perdre les messages non lus.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   Bonne année avec un peu de retard  Pareil mais avec beaucoup de retard ... 
> 
> Enfin, croyez pas que je vous ai pas à l'œil tous autant que vous êtes !!  
> 
> C'est juste je ne me connecte pas pour ne pas perdre les messages non lus.

 

Feature intéressante de phpBB que n'a pas vBulletin   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## idodesuke

bonne annéeuh

----------

